# EZ-Flow Fertilizer Tank (Fertigation) with PGR?



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

Has anyone successfully used a Fertigation system to apply PGR?

It seems reasonable if you can apply, fertilizer, pest and weed control, that you should be able to apply growth regulator. But dialing it in seems like it might be hard as there are only 4 settings. You'd have to have pretty tight numbers on amount of water per 1000 sqft to make sure you got the right amount.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If you're talking Trinexapac-ethyl, I wouldn't. It is a foliar app. I think it would be very difficult to replicate the precision you can get with a traditional sprayer and TeeJet nozzles for anything that needs to be applied directly to the plant leaf for foliar absorption (uniform coverage, correct droplet size, proper amount of carrier, etc.) - versus a product that just needs to be washed down into the soil to work.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

@Ware, it claims precise application.. but I'm doubtful. It would be nice on larger lawns to have a small tank that you just mix and when the sprinklers kick on they do the application for you. I'm all about efficiency, if it works.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It may inject a precise amount of product, but what I'm saying is the coverage I get with my in-ground sprinkler system looks nothing like the coverage I get when applying products with a TeeJet sprayer nozzle. The irrigation droplets are huge in comparison (like rain drops). I would have product rolling off of some grass blades before others ever got any product at all. Again, that's fine if it is a product that needs to be washed down into the soil profile to work (like a soil conditioner), but not for products that rely on even coverage on the plant leaf for foliar absorption.

I think @Mightyquinn has an EZ-Flow. He may have some better insight/experience.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Ware said:


> It may inject a precise amount of product, but what I'm saying is the coverage I get with my in-ground sprinkler system looks nothing like the coverage I get when applying products with a TeeJet sprayer nozzle. The irrigation droplets are huge in comparison (like rain drops). I would have product rolling off of some grass blades before others ever got any product at all. Again, that's fine if it is a product that needs to be washed down into the soil profile to work (like a soil conditioner), but not for products that rely on even coverage on the plant leaf for foliar absorption.
> 
> I think @Mightyquinn has an EZ-Flow. He may have some better insight/experience.


+1

Ware basically nailed it. EZFLO will not apply anything that requires precise application and requires for the product to sit on the blade for it to be absorbed. I would NEVER use it to apply weed killer either as it would all just wash off the weed. I bought mine years ago for other purposes but that never panned out so since I have it, I just use it to apply a wetting agent to help the irrigation water be a little more efficient. If I had to do it all over again I wouldn't buy one as it isn't as useful as it seems.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

@Mightyquinn, would it be useful as a pesticide applicator? Or perhaps a pre-emergent? Like Ware was commenting about contacting the soil it would probably work out? Or am I digging to far into something that probably isn't worth it....


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

My main issue with this system for anything essential is the length of your laterals. Let's say you add 1oz of prodiamine and set the system to run. The first head is at 10ft from the injector, so it starts to deliver prodiamine in 30seconds. The last head in the run is then at 100ft of pipes. The prodiamine won't get there until 5 min have passed (moving all the water from the pipes without prodiamine). At this point, head one has delivered the mixture for 5mins while the last head will just start. In my opinion, there is no possible way to evenly apply anything important.

PS, I made up all the times to illustrate the issue.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

DC3 said:


> Mightyquinn, would it be useful as a pesticide applicator? Or perhaps a pre-emergent? Like Ware was commenting about contacting the soil it would probably work out? Or am I digging to far into something that probably isn't worth it....





g-man said:


> My main issue with this system for anything essential is the length of your laterals. Let's say you add 1oz of prodiamine and set the system to run. The first head is at 10ft from the injector, so it starts to deliver prodiamine in 30seconds. The last head in the run is then at 100ft of pipes. The prodiamine won't get there until 5 min have passed (moving all the water from the pipes without prodiamine). At this point, head once has delivered the mixtures for 5mins while the last head will just start. In my opinion, there is no possible way to evenly apply anything important.
> 
> PS, I made up all the times to illustrate the issue.


g-man basically has it down. The EZFLO is not designed to apply anything in a uniform manner. Theoretically it could do it but your irrigation system would have to be dialed in so perfectly that it wouldn't be worth the effort and even then if you had the slightest wind it would throw everything off. It's fine for fertilizer or wetting agents or anything else that doesn't require any real fine measurements. Even with fertilizer, I would only use it as a supplemental feeding and not the main one.


----------



## DC3 (May 20, 2018)

@g-man ... That was the example I needed. Now it's clicking.

A lot of the things I was reading made it, to good to be true. Thanks again fellas. Next time I'll think through my question more lol. Now that I understand it, it seems really dumb... Ha. @Ware @Mightyquinn


----------



## ragga (May 5, 2019)

old thread here but, correct me if I'm wrong..

another limitation of the EZ flow is that the tank becomes diluted as you use it. As product leaves the tank is injected into the system, it is replaced by an equal volume of water. So, your calibration for when there is pure product going out will not hold true for when the ratio of water to product in the tank increases with use.

Is this really how the thing is designed?


----------

